# Miss me?



## Alix (Aug 12, 2008)

Heehee, probably most of you didn't even notice I was gone. LOL. Just letting you all know that I'm back now and ready to get all caught up on all the stuff happening around here. Missed you all the last couple of weeks. Hope everyone was well. Drop me a line or something and lets chat!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2008)

who? what?


















welcome back, hun!


----------



## sattie (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you new???  Well heck... let me welcome you to DC!!!  

Bahahahahah!!!


----------



## luvs (Aug 12, 2008)

alix who.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 12, 2008)

I've had to sip my wine alone.................................I feel neglected.............................I can get over it though with a little Champagne therapy 





















Welcome Back Alix


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2008)

Well well well, the prodigal is home..Glad your back Alix, but sorry to tell you,,, Oh heck Elf you are going to have to do it, I can't.
Welcome Home Alix, you've been missed
kades


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2008)

I was just wondering the other day why I haven't seen your name lately. Hope all is well. Welcome back


----------



## Ken (Aug 12, 2008)

Alix said:


> Just letting you all know that I'm back now and ready to get all caught up on all the stuff happening around here. Missed you all the last couple of weeks.


 
Dang it, going to have to get tighter shackles and a better straight jacket.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeh, where have you been? 
So? Has my alzheimers gone permanent?
Did we know you were leaving? Having fun?
Business?                                                               
Do tell. Don't make us beg, pleeeeaaaasssseeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Aug 12, 2008)

Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 12, 2008)

> *Miss me?*


  Were you away?  
Oh, yeah..... wondered what happened to you.....

Glad to see you're back!


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 12, 2008)

i sure did !!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good to see you back.  I was away a few days  and no one missed me.  oh well.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 12, 2008)

LC, who you kidding?
We just haven't stopped crying long enough to see the screen through the tears. 

*THANK GOD!!! HEY EVERYONE, *
*LADYCOOK IS BACK. **LET'S PARTAAA!!!!*​


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 12, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> LC, who you kidding?
> We just haven't stopped crying long enough to see the screen through the tears.
> 
> *THANK GOD!!! HEY EVERYONE, *
> ...


 
 oh shucks...


----------



## Dina (Aug 12, 2008)

Where have you been?


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually, I noticed you were gone, but, I didn't miss you
I did miss you Alix!!
Especially when I heard about the explosion, I had to google maps to see how far you were from it. Glad you were far away!!

Ken, you know darn well you can't keep her to yourself all the time!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Actually, I noticed you were gone, but, I didn't miss you
> I did miss you Alix!!
> Especially when I heard about the explosion, I had to google maps to see how far you were from it. Glad you were far away!!
> 
> Ken, you know darn well you can't keep her to yourself all the time!!!



What explosion was that?!?!?


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

In Toronto, GG
Bloomberg.com: Canada


----------



## Mama (Aug 12, 2008)

Of course we did!  It's not been the same without you!


----------



## jkath (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes we missed you!
(and we even tried really hard to hit you....you must've been moving too fast...)


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

jkath said:


> Yes we missed you!
> (and we even tried really hard to hit you....you must've been moving too fast...)


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 12, 2008)

jkath said:


> Yes we missed you!
> (and we even tried really hard to hit you....you must've been moving too fast...)



  My favorite saying is:  I've been missing my ex-husband lately...but my aim is getting better!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> My favorite saying is: I've been missing my ex-husband lately...but my aim is getting better!


 
EX? how about present?!!!


----------



## redkitty (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome home!!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome back, Alix, yes, we have missed you...........look forward to your posts again!!


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome back Alix hun *hugs*

I haven't been around much lately myself, the past few weeks.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,
Glad you've made it back to us!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 13, 2008)

So GB was just joking when he said he finally managed to get you fired?  

Yes, James and I both missed you!  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 13, 2008)

Ken said:


> Dang it, going to have to get tighter shackles and a better straight jacket.


LOL  She's a sneaky one!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL---y'all are funny..........


----------



## Alix (Aug 15, 2008)

I wasn't going to bore you all with where I was, but since some have asked here is the short version. 

Kate's (Bugs) ball team was pretty darned good this year and won gold in the Provincial tournament which at this level means you can attend the Western finals. Since the Westerns was held in Vancouver this meant some extra fundraising for the team. Its pretty costly to travel with that many kids. So...first of all I was running like a nutcase getting organized to GO to Westerns, then I was away in Vancouver with the kids. The ended up in fourth place overall which is pretty amazing. They really didn't bring their A game for the first two games and got pounded. (And Kate got hurt again!) Then the next couple of days they really pulled up their socks and ended up beating the team that was undefeated all year long! This got them into the finals and they played hard but just couldn't quite pull off a final win to be in third. Not altogether a bad thing since our province wouldn't allow the girls to play at the National level (which would be expected if we got a medal). After all that, I got home long enough to do some laundry, repack and take off for a holiday with my sister and her daughters in Panorama. We did a lot of tubing on the lake, and eating, goofing around and generally having a great time. Now I'm back to my regular routine and just trying to get this place back in order. LOL.

And Kate is fine. She was wearing her ankle brace and as she was running the bases she sort of slipped on the weird surface (its not what we usually play on) and went over on it again. The brace kept her ankle stable and from being reinjured, but all that force had to go somewhere, so it went up to her knee. Its not a serious injury but it meant she was done for the tournament. Sucks, but thats life.


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2008)

Way to go Bugs. You should be very proud!


----------



## Dina (Aug 15, 2008)

That's great news Alix!  I know you're a very proud mom and glad to hear you got to enjoy some time relaxing.  Way to go Kate!


----------

